# Frag PCGH: Wie wird man eigentlich Hardware-Redakteur(in)?



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. Februar 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Frag PCGH: Wie wird man eigentlich Hardware-Redakteur(in)?*

					Im Rahmen der Serie "Frag PCGH" beantworten wir häufig gestellte oder außergewöhnliche Fragen, die wir zugeschickt bekommen oder im PCGHX-Forum aufgespürt haben. Wir gehen auf populäre Irrtümer ein und beschränken uns nicht auf fachspezifische Themen. Worüber möchten Sie mehr erfahren? Lassen Sie es uns wissen!

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Frag PCGH: Wie wird man eigentlich Hardware-Redakteur(in)?*


----------



## MyArt (11. Februar 2014)

Moment mal, bei euch arbeiten auch Frauen?


----------



## Oberst Klink (11. Februar 2014)

Travel schrieb:


> Moment mal, bei euch arbeiten auch Frauen?


 
Was glaubst du denn, wer den Kaffee macht?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (11. Februar 2014)

Im Verlag hat's einige Frauen, vor allem beim Lektorat und den Games-Kollegen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (11. Februar 2014)

Travel schrieb:


> Moment mal, bei euch arbeiten auch Frauen?


 
Im Team der ersten Stunde war auch eine Frau, btw.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. Februar 2014)

Raff kann das sein das du einzige bist von euch der gute Musik hört ? 
Wenn ich mir das Shit an schau weiß ich bescheid ^^


----------



## PCGH_Raff (11. Februar 2014)

Hier sind einige Leute wohlklingenden E-Gitarren-Sounds zugetan, allerdings mit schwankender Präferenz bezüglich der Härte. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (11. Februar 2014)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Raff kann das sein das du einzige bist von euch der gute Musik hört ?
> Wenn ich mir das Shit an schau weiß ich bescheid ^^


 
Ich könnte mir fast vorstellen, dass jeder überzeugt ist, selbst gute Musik zu hören, egal welches Shi(r)t.


----------



## PCGH_Reinhard (11. Februar 2014)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Hier sind einige Leute wohlklingenden E-Gitarren-Sounds zugetan, allerdings mit schwankender Präferenz bezüglich der Härte.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Auch diese werden irgendwann auf den Pfad der einzigen wahrhaftigen Musik finden, nämlich der elektronisch erzeugten. Wo wir uns aber alle einig sind (glaub' ich), ist dass die Musik von Phil, welche er zum Testen von Headsets verwendet, schrecklich ist


----------



## Oberst Klink (11. Februar 2014)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir fast vorstellen, dass jeder überzeugt ist, selbst gute Musik zu hören, egal welches Shi(r)t.


 
Wenn jemand dabei ist, der auf den Wendler oder Justin Bieber steht, muss er aber seehr davon überzeugt sein


----------



## Mottekus (11. Februar 2014)

alter verwalter was für ein Prachtstück von Bart


----------



## Gamer090 (11. Februar 2014)

Der Blick von Raff ist einfach der Hammer als sein Kollege das scharfe Zeugs probiert  

Und jetzt ist noch der Gutschein abgelaufen, sowas ärgert schon oder ? 

Um zum eigentlichen Thema zu kommen, obwohl diese News zwei Themen hat, den ganzen Tag Hardware testen ist eigentlich schon was tolles oder nicht? 
Aber die Hersteller bringen nicht Wöchentlich was raus da gehört Geduld dazu.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (11. Februar 2014)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Wenn jemand dabei ist, der auf den Wendler oder Justin Bieber steht, muss er aber seehr davon überzeugt sein


 
Das werden geschätzt 99,5% der Menschen auch über Cathedral, Amon Amarth oder Van Canto sagen.


----------



## Research (11. Februar 2014)

Für die Studie:
Bitte herausfinden ob Audio-Phil Links/Rechtshändler ist und ab er Single ist.
Sonst wir das Ergebniss arg verfälscht.


----------



## Löschzwerg (11. Februar 2014)

Sehr löblich die Ansage dass man kein abgeschlossenes Studium braucht!  Es gibt mittlerweile viel zu viele 08/15 Studenten deren Hirn von Theorie zu voll ist um sich auf Gegebenheiten einzustellen.


----------



## OriginalOrigin (11. Februar 2014)

Wa brauch man um ein guter Redakteuer zu sein?

Nen geilen Bart


----------



## matti30 (11. Februar 2014)

das Foto von Raff ist aber auch nicht ohne


----------



## Fearofdeath (11. Februar 2014)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Wenn jemand dabei ist, der auf den Wendler oder Justin Bieber steht, muss er aber seehr davon überzeugt sein


 
das is wohl wahr xD... uah alptraum... PHOTISYNTHESE.... PHOTOSYNTHESE.... xD


----------



## Diaflolo97 (11. Februar 2014)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Das werden geschätzt 99,5% der Menschen auch über Cathedral, Amon Amarth oder Van Canto sagen.



Zu Van Canto fällt mir auch nur ein was ein:
ridlediridlediridledi ...


----------



## polarwolf (11. Februar 2014)

Mit Justin Bieber kann ich noch was anfangen, aber Wendler, Cathedral, Amon Amarth und Van Canto sagen mir alle nichts... ist das ne Bildungslücke?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (11. Februar 2014)

Nicht alle genannten "Musiker".  Füttere doch mal die Suchmaschine deiner Wahl mit den Namen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Phil (11. Februar 2014)

PCGH_Reinhard schrieb:


> Wo wir uns aber alle einig sind (glaub' ich), ist dass die Musik von Phil, welche er zum Testen von Headsets verwendet, schrecklich ist


 
Das liegt aber daran, dass die meiste Musik grottig produziert ist und ich mir diese Schalmeien zwecks Klangqualität reinziehen muss... 

Aber um dich mal einen Moment lang in Glückseligkeit, verzerrten Samples, komprimierten Bässen und linearer Dynamik zu duschen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfrYbt3G16k


----------



## D0pefish (11. Februar 2014)

deswegen erst ab 18 *duck*


----------



## Löschzwerg (11. Februar 2014)

PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfrYbt3G16k



Ignorieren wir mal Dynamik, Bassvolumen usw., ich find die Musik einfach beschissen  

Nope, da bleibe ich auch lieber bei "Gitarrenmusik" (wobei ich das ein sehr breites Spektrum höre)


----------



## Hardwarelappen (11. Februar 2014)

@Stephan Wilke

Subjektiv werden deine Videoauftritte immer besser. Ich würde mich freuen wenn du dir diese kleinen Blicke nach irgendwo abgewöhnen könntest  , oder laufen bei euch gruselige Gestalten rum 

MfG


----------



## Zsinj (11. Februar 2014)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Was glaubst du denn, wer den Kaffee macht?


Praktikanten? 

Ansonsten macht ihr das wie viele Firmen. Vor allem Praktikanten und Zweitweise/ Ferienjob/ Nebenjob arbeitende Schüler/ Studenten. Auch wenn das hier eher die freien Mitarbeiter sind. 

Was mich doch etwas verwunderte war die ab 18 Begrenzung. Hardware ist ja nicht Jugendgefährdend.  Aber ja, ab 18 Spiele habt ihr sicher auch und bevor jemand meckert... hat nicht zuletzt den Vorteil das jemand ü18 "reifer" ist.


----------



## _chiller_ (11. Februar 2014)

Hardwarelappen schrieb:


> @Stephan Wilke
> 
> Subjektiv werden deine Videoauftritte immer besser. Ich würde mich freuen wenn du dir diese kleinen Blicke nach irgendwo abgewöhnen könntest  , oder laufen bei euch gruselige Gestalten rum
> 
> MfG


Ab Minute 1:22 läuft der Chefredakteur durchs Bild, da muss man schon auf der Hut sein


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. Februar 2014)

Also was manche hier musik nennen nenne ich nur Herzloses Gedudel !

Eine sehr gute Lokale Band ! <3
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8cq9bZBBWc

Oki The Sleeper sind echt hammer lohnen sich auch für einen Test muss ich sagen.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRLi0QivFQw
Gut nun kann ich dem Lieben Phil und Charten ja nicht sagen hört man lieber Hardcore oder Metal-(core) aber versuchen kann ich es ^^


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Februar 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Im Team der ersten Stunde war auch eine Frau, btw.


 
Outest du dich grade Thilo? 

Spaß.
Wäre eben sicher auch interessant eine Frau in der Redaktion zu sehen aber zwingend notwendig finde ich es nicht.
Ihr macht ja auch einen guten Job


----------



## PCGH_Phil (11. Februar 2014)

Löschzwerg schrieb:


> Ignorieren wir mal Dynamik, Bassvolumen usw., ich find die Musik einfach beschissen
> 
> Nope, da bleibe ich auch lieber bei "Gitarrenmusik" (wobei ich das ein sehr breites Spektrum höre)


 
Das war spezifisch auf unseren Steinhard geschnitten. Nach einigen Red-Bull-Infusionen plus geheimem Zusatzstoff verwandelt er sich in Beinhard. 

BTT:

Ich hänge mal dieProbeartikel aus meiner Bewerbung an (Open Office). Inklusive Fehler. Das mir hochgradig peinliche Förmliche Anschreiben spare ich mir mal. Das war übrigens meine erste halbwegs anständige 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Travel schrieb:


> Moment mal, bei euch arbeiten auch Frauen?


Rafffs Freundin bäckt uns (schmackhafte) Kekse.



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Gut nun kann ich dem Lieben Phil und Charten  ja nicht sagen hört man lieber Hardcore oder Metal-(core) aber versuchen  kann ich es ^^


 Tatsächlich höre ich gerne (und Hauptsächlicht) Schwermetall. Dummerweise klingt der auch meistens wie direkt der Hölle entsprungen. 

Hier mal ein positiv(er)es Beispiel:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e68pOOqM0yI

Cradle of Filth geht auch noch. Aber verglichen mit guten Aufnahmen ist das noch soweit unterirdisch, dass es sich nur knapp über Erdkern-Niveau bewegt. Tatsächlich musst du bis in die frühen 90er zurückgehen, die ganzen Garagen-Aufnahmen herausnehmen und hast mit glück ein, zwei halbwegs gut klingende Bands gefunden (Metallica ist übrigens ganz böse...S&M ausgenommen) Da ist elektronische Musik tatsächlich deutlich im Vorteil (und klingt dabei immer noch Crap im Vergleich zu richtig gut produzierten Studio-Aufnahmen.)

Das ist das Problem, wenn man sich mit Sound außeinandersetzt. Ein gewisser Anspruch schmälert das Erträgliche auf ein ziemlich spezifisches Bisschen und es ist praktisch unmöglich, sich wieder umzuerziehen. Whhat is seen, cant' be unseen. What is heard can't be unheard.. So ähnlich, als wenn man Crysis 3 und /oder Battlefield 4 als Grafik-Maßstab (=Benchmark) nutzt. Alles andere sieht schlechter aus, auch wenn das Gameplay stimmt. Grafik und Sound sind meiner Meinung nach sowieso vergleichbar wie kaum ein anderer Aspekt.

[EDIT:] BTT:? Naja.


----------



## Dooma (12. Februar 2014)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Das werden geschätzt 99,5% der Menschen auch über Cathedral, Amon Amarth oder Van Canto sagen.



Ihr werdet mir immer symphatischer.  Ich empfehle mal in die Band "Before the Dawn" reinzuhören, wenn es noch nicht bekannt ist.


----------

